#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-10
<nigelbabu> persia: just reply when you get the time..
<nigelbabu> remember we were talkinh about the no unsubscribing and the thing about how to opt ou
<nigelbabu> do you think these can be discussed at the UDS?
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-11
<effie_jayx> good morning all
<qense> morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-14
<malev> does anyone here understand about gwibber? I want to run the latest  version from launchpad, but don't want to mess with my current version
<malev> any clue?
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-15
<u0103a> hello
<u0103a> it's really quiet
 * Gammu Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
